# Website feedback



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

My website is 4 months old. With the rain the last few days I've had a chance to make a few improvements to try and get it at least looking presentable for now. Next I will work on the content. I'm not very good at this at all, but also cannot afford to hire anyone at this point. Any suggestions or feedback on the layout? Content? Thanks. :thumbsup: Vancouver House Painting


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Lol Bump?


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm not real fond of the way that the text runs into the picture at the bottom of the screen. Not sure if it does it for everyone or if it is because of my resolution.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Hines Painting said:


> I'm not real fond of the way that the text runs into the picture at the bottom of the screen. Not sure if it does it for everyone or if it is because of my resolution.


Thanks for taking the time to look. That doesn't really appeal to me either. Thats actually still the default text and needs to be redone with my own content.

I also just now noticed there is no space between "Through" and "experience" just above the photo. Too tired to go in there tonight though.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I don't know how the site builder your using now works, but you should look into getting a wordpress site up. Changing things is a snap on it, and its more future proof.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Hines Painting said:


> I don't know how the site builder your using now works, but you should look into getting a wordpress site up. Changing things is a snap on it, and its more future proof.


Thanks. That is one of my plans down the road. I put this one together myself using Godaddys website builder because it was fast, cheap, and simple. I just launched a blog on wordpress last week.


----------



## DunriteNJ (Aug 15, 2014)

word press is easy for non seo guys like me!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

DunriteNJ said:


> word press is easy for non seo guys like me!


Nice looking website :thumbsup:


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER (Apr 15, 2013)

Woodland said:


> My website is 4 months old. With the rain the last few days I've had a chance to make a few improvements to try and get it at least looking presentable for now. Next I will work on the content. I'm not very good at this at all, but also cannot afford to hire anyone at this point. Any suggestions or feedback on the layout? Content? Thanks. :thumbsup: Vancouver House Painting


yeah it needs some improvement...


I know guys who can make you a custom coded CSS website for only $350


They made mine for me... and mine is very professional looking...

They have a toll free number you can call.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I notice you have the painter for a day. 

Do you get some crazy requests to do a whole interior in one day?


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

I would make the name of you company at the top of the homepage more prominent. It kind of gets lost as it is now.


----------

